# virt-manager failed to connect bhyve



## notooth (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello,

I failed to make a virt-manager connection to bhyve. Can anyone help?


```
Unable to connect to libvirt bhyve:///system.

Verify that the 'libvirtd' daemon is running.

Libvirt URI is: bhyve:///system

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/share/virt-manager/virtManager/connection.py", line 956, in _do_open
    self._backend.open(connectauth.creds_dialog, self)
  File "/usr/local/share/virt-manager/virtinst/connection.py", line 174, in open
    open_flags)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages/libvirt.py", line 104, in openAuth
    if ret is None:raise libvirtError('virConnectOpenAuth() failed')
libvirt.libvirtError: Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': Permission denied
```


----------

